# Beaker



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I cannot even believe I am posting here. I am absolutely in pieces right now. I am falling apart. I haven't stopped sobbing today. I can't believe this I'm saying this. Beaker has died. Last night, a raccoon got into the house when no one was home. It got its paw into the cage somehow... I can hardly type this, I can't even see clearly. My eyes are so clouded. I'll stop sobbing now and get into it. It got its paw into the cage somehow and it grabbed Beaker. Jaid escaped harm, but he's still shaken after losing his mate. I am so devastated. And I am sick and absolutely shaken to say that it completely tore my beautiful boy apart. Beaker is in _bits_. I cannot even comprehend this. My boy actually died like this? I am in total shock. I can't even function right now. I can't eat and can just about breathe. I am going to bury him today out in the creek. I don't even know what to say at this point. I love you Beaker. You were my first cockatiel and you have opened up so much to me since I first adopted you. You were my whole world. I love you so much Beaker. You're safe now. You wait for me buddy, I'll see you again soon. With love, always.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

OH, CaliTiels I am SO sorry! What a terrible, terrible thing to happen to poor Beaker! My heart goes out to you. I wish I was closer to give you a hug, but I have to send hugs via the forum. I know you are heartbroken. Beaker was loved and a special part of your life for so many years. Peace to you and thanks for all your advice and all the times you have helped other people (including me when I lost my beloved Meshach) deal with loss on this forum. Peace be to you.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with Janalle. You have helped so many cockatiels and their owners. It breaks me to see this. I don't know what else to say. I'm in shock.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

OMG, Calitiels that is so heartbreaking for you. How horrific, I am so terrible sorry for you and your babies, rip Beaker, your momma loves you forever and I know she will miss you.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I am really sorry CaliTiels for your loss of Beaker . You helped me shen I lost my husband- now it is my time to say to you You can always PM me if you want I am here for you RIP little Beaker , little angel over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

This feels so surreal. It doesn't feel real. I literally saw him yesterday. In one piece. Alive. Making a bunch of racket and harassing Jaid. I haven't even wrapped my head around this yet. I am in such disbelief this happened to us. He didn't deserve what happened. 

I just buried him. I originally left with a shovel, but Jaid was flock calling his head off. He needs me, so I put him in the travel cage and took him in the creek with me. When we got there, I set Jaid down and started digging. I had Beaker in a paper bag and held him up to me. I told Beak I loved him and Jaid peeped and tiled his head. I lost it right then. I explained to him that B wasn't there anymore. The look Jaid gave me broke me.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Its heartbreaking indeed Stephanie. Could you please check you inbox-I ve just left you a message there Lots of love X x Teresa


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh Stephanie, I am so shocked to see this. I am so so sorry that this happened!  Beaker was such a beautiful boy full of personality, he didn't deserve this one bit and neither did you, you have such a kind and loving heart. I'm sending all my love and comfort to you that I can possibly give, and sending lots of scritches for poor Jaid. If you need someone to talk to, I'm always here for you.

Rest in peace, sweet Beaker, you were loved so so much and will be greatly missed more than you know.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh Stephanie, I am so, so sorry for your loss  I can't even begin to imagine 

Fly free beautiful Beaker boy. He will be waiting at the bridge for you, Stephanie


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my god, Stephanie, I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine what you're going through. I feel sick after reading that. I don't even know what to say other than I'm here for you if there's anything I can do... Fly free, Beaker


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sitting here with tears streaming, wishing I could wrap you in a huge, healing hug. You know I've had a long distance for your boys since joining the forum, but sad as this makes me, I can't imagine the pain you and Jaid are going through.

Time doesn't heal all wounds, but forms a scab over them to make the pain more tolerable. Be gentle with yourself, and give yourself every opportunity to go through the stages of grief. 

Fly free, sweet Mr. B, until your mom and Jaid can see you again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Horrible news. I'm so sorry this happened to your sweet Beaker.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Beaker.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I cannot believe this myself. This is so sad. I am literally crying myself right now. How can a raccoon be that bad? And i always kinda thought they were cute. I am so sorry about this, Stephanie. I always thought that Beaker was your most beautiful cockatiel (I really loved the colour). Fly free, little baby angel.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm really sorry about Beaker... tears came to my eyes... fly free little angel


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm still sending long distance hugs, and will be for a long time to come.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. I feel a little better, but I still can't believe this.

I made this video memorial for Beaker. It's not that good or anything, but I suppose I might as well do something constructive instead of crying. I've never done something like this before, so I doubt it's any good. I named Beaker 'Beaker' for two reasons, he chewed everything the day I got him, and honestly because I like science, so I thought 'The Scientist' was fitting. Pardon the ad in there when viewed on a computer, YouTube throws that in if you use certain music.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am soooo sorry!!! I am in tears too now and shaking while I am typing this. How terrible and ruthless fate can be!
But he is at peace now and can be with you in spirit. He's not really gone and he doesn't want you to be too sad.
Fly free, Beaker!
Hugs and love to you and Jaid!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Oh, the memorial video is wonderful!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Tha was absolutely lovely, what an awesome tribute to a great friend, my heart hurts for you. Neither you nor Beaker deserved such a thing. Rest well Beaker... Until you meet again.....


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

That was a really nice memorial video. Beaker was such a cutie! RIP beaker.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a sweet tribute  So touching, but I also loved the moments where he chased Jaid and it brought a much needed smile.  

Many hugs...


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I hope you are feeling better. I had to think of Beaker, you and Jaid all the time since I read this thread...  What happened was absolutely horrible and cruel, but now Jaid needs your love more than ever. Jaid is still there and loves you. You have to be there for each other. Hugs to both of you...


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

What a sweet video Stephanie ! Its so hard to believe he is now resting at the Rainbow Bridge... Fly free little Beaker ! Lots of love for you, Jaid and your Mom X x Teresa


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you all for kind words. I have been feeling better. I've been spending a lot of time with Jaid


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

We're all here for you, Stephanie. I hope Jaid is doing alright - I know how close those two were.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Right now, Jaid isn't acting the same. He has been extremely needy towards me. He has been clinging to me a lot. Cuddling under my chin and sitting on my shoulder. He lost a deck on his right wing, so he can't really fly right now, and I think that's part of the reason since he was the best flier in my flock. He's never been an only bird before. He's always had others around, so he's a bit out of sorts. I'm hoping once he gets his flight back he'll come back to normal


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor guy... I'm glad he has you to support him. You guys can get through it together. How are you doing? I've been thinking about you a lot, and I hope you know you can shoot me a PM anytime if you need to vent. I don't post a lot here anymore because I don't have much to contribute, but I do visit regularly.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, that was so sweet and I think beautifully done! That last bit really had me bawling. So touching. He looks like he was a wonderful little guy with a birt of a 'tude!  It hurts so much to lose them. Like some one took a cockatiel-shaped cookie cutter and used to to punch out a hole in our hearts. "Keep on laughing, Beaker!"


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

My heart goes out to you.. what a terrible thing to happen. RIP Beaker!! I hope Jaid gets better in time as he adjusts. Thinking of you at this time, worst nightmare for a bird owner xx


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

CaliTiels said:


> Right now, Jaid isn't acting the same. He has been extremely needy towards me. He has been clinging to me a lot. Cuddling under my chin and sitting on my shoulder. He lost a deck on his right wing, so he can't really fly right now, and I think that's part of the reason since he was the best flier in my flock. He's never been an only bird before. He's always had others around, so he's a bit out of sorts. I'm hoping once he gets his flight back he'll come back to normal


Yes, that's what I feared when I said Jaid needs you in the other post. Give him lots of love and cuddles (also on my behalf). And when you both feel better maybe you can buy him a friend...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Such a sweet and gorgeous memorial video you made in Beaker's honour. I'm still thinking of you and Jaid. Take care, both of you *hugs*


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sending you hugs and scritches for Jaid. It is comforting to know you can snuggle together for comfort.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Goodness, such terrible news... I am so sorry, Stephanie. Fly free little Beaker...


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss 

I hope you and Jaid are ok

What a lovely video though :tiel3: He was so handsome


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I am so, so sorry for what happened to you. I'm reading this and just absolutely in tears; it's surprising to me how attached I've gotten to a cockatiel I've never met in person. I hope that you and Jaid get better soon; you still have each other, after all. The memorial video was so nice; I loved the video of Beaker chasing Jaid out from under the dresser, what a silly bird! Fly free, Beaker


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Stephanie... I cannot believe this. This is so horrible and I am so sorry you had to go through this. I started crying at the sweet memorial video you made.  Rest in Peace, sweet Beaker. :angel:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Huge Hugs** Because words can't say enough right now  What a horrible accident


----------

